# ve lo porto subito



## santpola

Bonjour à tous. Situation au restaurant: Est-ce qu'un serveur peut dire aux clients: Je vous l'apporte (sous entendu: votre plat) tout de suite, ou bien j'arrive tout de suite. (traduction de l'italien: ve lo porto subito, arrivo subito). Je vous remercie bien


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui absolument, les deux se disent.


----------



## santpola

Merci bien, J'ai toujors peur d'écrire des italianismes


----------



## Lacuzon

Le français et l'italien ont tout de même une grammaire assez proche ! Non ?


----------



## santpola

Oui, pas de problèmes avec la grammaire, mais avec le lexique


----------



## Aoyama

Avec une petite précision :
"j'arrive tout de suite" s'entendrait pour "je viens prendre votre commande immédiatement", mais c'est probablement la même chose en italien ...


----------

